# Is my hedgehog dying?!? URGENT help!



## Liv123 (May 26, 2018)

I’ve had my hedgehog Hogarth for 3 and a half years now. I noticed he’d not been eating his food or drank any water so I started to monitor him closely. There was no improvement, he’s now not eaten for 4 days. I’ve had him under my shirt for hours and even had in my bed to sleep with so he’s extra warm so I don’t think it’s anything to do with hibernation. 

I took him to a vet who told me it could be a chest infection and gave him an anitbiotic injection and sent me home with some energising milk?! I put the milk in his water which he didn’t touch. I then gave him half a syringe of water and half of this milk whilst he was on his back. I then put him in his hut and he threw it back up.

I’ve tried giving some dried meal worms and he ate a couple. I also have live meal worms which he usually goes crazy for but he literally only ate about 3 in total. I’m taking him to the vet again today, I’ve spoken to a few other people that have hedgies and someone has said it could be organ failure?? I’m going to go out and get him some wet food and syringe him that after the vet appointment. I’m not quite sure what to do but I really don’t want him to die. Can anyone suggest anything, I’m desperate???!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

I just replied on your other post for which wet foods to buy to syringe feed, hopefully you find some soon! I'm surprised the vet didn't already suggest the nutrient packed canned cat/dog food which is designed to help sick animals. 

I have no idea about the energising milk but know they are basically lactose intolerant so if it is made from dairy, I can't Imagine it would be doing him any good. This is just my opinion though. 

Hedgies shouldn't go without food for more than 24hrs and can quickly deteriorate the longer they go without eating. Fatty liver disease can develop quickly, as well as organ failure.

Start syringe feeding him immediately, even if it is just his watered down kibble mix until you can find the hills a/d or carnivore care. Read the syringe feeding guidelines I sent you. If he hasn't eaten in 4 days, you'll probably need to feed him little and often, to avoid him being sick, but there's more information in the guidelines. I really hope he pulls through ♡


----------



## Liv123 (May 26, 2018)

Thank you so much for the advise! We’ve taken him this morning to the vet and they gave me some carnivore food which I basically mix with water I’ve given him some already and will give him a little more every few hours. If there’s no improvement over the weekend he’s back at the vets next week for a blood test and x-rays. He’s hanging in there 😔. Thank you for the link to syringe feeding it’s really helped.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

No worries at all, I'm glad the vet gave you some carnivore care this time and he's being a little trooper!  

I hope his appetite improves and he gets stronger, keep us posted ♡

(Also make sure he stays nice and warm, I'd up the temp in his cage and keep a close eye on him and the temperature).


----------



## Liv123 (May 26, 2018)

We’ve given him three syringes today and a little shot of water, he seems to be deteriorating. He literally just keeps walking about and flattening himself, it’s as though he’s exhausted! Literally just a second ago he got out of his pouch and drank water on his own so I’m over the moon with that. I’m hoping he’ll survive the night so I’ll keep you posted. He has another appointment with an exotic vet so fingers crossed he improves. Thank you so much for your help. X


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

How much are you syringe feeding him? You should try to get at least 20-24 mls in him every day.


----------



## Liv123 (May 26, 2018)

We’ve probably given him a little over 25 ml to be honest. He’s currently just sleeping. It looked like he was foaming at the mouth this morning? Not sure what that means? He’s currently just laid down with not much energy


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

How's he doing now? Sorry to hear he's not making much progress but it's good you've managed to get that much food in him at least. Make sure he is kept warm and his cage is warm with no drafts hitting it. I wouldn't let it drop below 25C.

I think you need to call your vet asap and ask them what is the next step. Do you have much confidence in this vet? Otherwise are there any other vets in the area with more experience particularly with hedgehogs? Maybe call around and ask, explaining what has happened so far. 

I'm sorry I don't know what the foaming at the mouth could be ><


----------



## Liv123 (May 26, 2018)

he’s hanging in there still!! He’s been drinking on his own now I see him get up occasionally and have some water, and last night he ate about 4 or 5 live meal worms which he couldn’t even manage before, I genuinely feel he’s fighting through whatever is wrong with him. 

I have 0 confidence in the vet I’ve been with. I’ve spent £70 with this vet and they’ve done nothing. I have another appointment at a different vets tomorrow who is specialised in exotic animals so I’m hoping I’ll have more luck there! 

All I need him to do now is have a poop, he hasn’t done one for while now and obviously it’s because he’s not eating his food. But yeah I feel he’s improved massively since before!!❤❤


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Ah that's so good to hear! ^^

Keep syringe feeding too to make sure he's getting enough food but that's great he's also has a bit of an appetite for his mealies again 

I hope the new vet is more experienced and can help your little guy get better ♡


----------



## Liv123 (May 26, 2018)

Unfortanutely we had to have him put down this afternoon. My poor little boy a build up of fluid in his lungs and once they drained it he still wasn’t right. They think he either had heart failure or a tumour, it would have been cruel to keep him going as he was suffering.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You did the right thing. I'm so sorry it was something so serious.


----------



## HedgieLover53 (May 27, 2018)

It is very brave to put down something you love. That little guy is in a better place now.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this, as hard as it must have been you did the right thing. I'm glad you found the new vet who realised what the issue was and tried their best to help him ♡


----------



## Liv123 (May 26, 2018)

I’m heartbroken to be honest. I’ve not stopped crying. But I know he’s not in pain anymore and he’s in peace. Thanks all x


----------

